# مزاد اندرالعملات الخليجيه للبيع باعلى سعر مزاد



## taphaneen (5 أكتوبر 2012)

تقدم محلات انتيكا بمصر 
مجموعه من اندر العملات  الخليجيه  النادره للمزاد العلنى لاعلى الاسعار الممكنه
 *ريال واحد صدر عام 1956 
5 ريال صدر عام 1954
10 ريال صدر عام 1953
10 ريال صدر عام 1954​ 


​ 

1 ريال
5 ريال
10 ريال
50 ريال
100 ريال​ 


​ 

1 ريال
5 ريال
10 ريال
50 ريال
100 ريال​



​

1 ريال
5 ريال
10 ريال
50 ريال
100 ريال​ 



​



1 ريال صدرت عام 1984
5 ريال صدرت عام 1983
10 ريال صدرت عام 1983
50 ريال صدرت عام 1983
100 ريال صدرت عام 1984
500 ريال صدرت عام 1983​ 



​ 

​ 
العملات القديمة حسب الفئة​ 
فئة ريال واحد​ 









فئة خمسة ريالات




















فئة عشرة ريالات
















*يتبع
​ 

    *فئة خمسون ريال














فئة مئة ريال














عملآت معدنية




الكويت​ 




​ 


​ 

هذه طويلة الحسا
 



​



أول عملة كويتية(بيزه)





وهذى البيزه (( وفيه مثل يقول افلان ما يسوى بيزه )



​


وهذه الاردي



​





​


في 1 أبريل 1961م كان دينار كويتي واحد = 2.8 دولار أمريكي




​


​


قطر 




البحرين​



البحرين 1964 


​ 
​* ​ 
*سلطنة عمان 

إن أول قطعة نقدية تحمل اسم دار الضرب "عمان " هي درهم يعود تاريخه ، لسنة 81 هجرية . ​



من الامام





من الخلف








العراق



*[email protected] ​


----------

